# Windows keep fogging up on the inside



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Enough is enough. I need to get this taken care of. It's a '95 XE 4x4. I've had it about 2.5 years and ever since I've had it, the windows always fog up really bad when it's raining out. Even happens when it's really cold out too. Has anyone ever had this problem? I have no idea where to start. I actually caused a minor fender bender today and it all stemmed from the rear slider being caked with fog which has prompted me to start this thread. I do have a pretty big crack in the windshield which has been there since I bought it.....could this at all have something to do with it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Make sure the center vents are aimed toward the rear window. Even if it is cold outside, make sure you have the A/C turned ON when you use the defogger. This will condense the humidity from the cabin and reduce the fogging.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

does it only happen when its raining? does it get worse when you turn on the defrost? are you using hot or cold air?


----------



## Pat D. (Jan 12, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Make sure the center vents are aimed toward the rear window. *Even if it is cold outside, make sure you have the A/C turned ON when you use the defogger. This will condense the humidity from the cabin and reduce the fogging*.


Spot on. If the a/c is not on or needs a charge you will fight the fog forever. I remember as a poor young man(as opposed to a poor middle aged man) driving cars that did not have a/c, they were imposible to keep fog free, especially if there was more than one person in the car. 
Pat D.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

the a/c must be a humidity thing, i've never had it and defrost works just fine here in utah. i definitely see how it would help though, i'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## GoStumpy (Mar 2, 2010)

A heads-up, windows will and ALWAYS ARE fogged up because of moisture in the cabin.

They do not fog up because of ventilation issues, or anything else, fog is moisture.

So if your windows always fog up, far too much moisture is in the cabin, which means you have a water leak.

I would bet you $100 you have a water leak. Somewhere. Door seal, windshield leaking, rust you can't see under the windshield will leak and cause fogging issues.

Start looking for water leaks!!!


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

GoStumpy said:


> A heads-up, windows will and ALWAYS ARE fogged up because of moisture in the cabin.
> 
> They do not fog up because of ventilation issues, or anything else, fog is moisture.
> 
> ...


Or another sorce of moisture, the heater core. Can you smell antifreeze?


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

When i had my pathy it fogged hcore, to fix the problem i flipped the vent switch from circulate(car with arrow turning around in the vehicle) to the flow side(vehcile with arrow going straight in) it fixed it because on circulate the vehicle doesn't expel the air inside, it throws it back to the heater core and tosses it back in so it not taking the moisture out.(the moisture is normally caused from something as simple as breathing.) You may have tried this but if not, this could be your problem, it was for me.
cheers,


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

this is obviously a pin hole in the heater core...


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll look for water leaks and I do in fact drive with the vent on circulate. I'll switch it to flow tomorrow. And the A/C works great, but is a gas killer. Every now and then I switch it on.


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

all circulate is good for is heating your vehicle fast, but like i said it does not expel the moisture (your breath) im sure that it will work.


----------



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

did switching to flow work for you??


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> this is obviously a pin hole in the heater core...


 To expand on this comment, keep a close eye on your coolant, if you do have a pin hole in your heater core, you will NEVER be able to keep the moisture out of the cab! Can you smell anti-freeze at all in the cab, its kind of a sweet smell. My advice would be to top up your anti-freeze and then check it again in a week to see if its lower than the week before. You can also add a bottle of Barrs stop leak to your coolant and it may solve your problem, they make it for 4cyl and 6cyl. I've used this in the past with good results! Good luck!


----------

